# Best books to prepare myself for medical school?



## John 48747 (Jan 4, 2022)

Hello, I am currently in my last year of highschool in Switzerland and am planning on studying medicine in University. 
I would like to already prepare myself for the medical program but am not sure of the right books to read. 
Could anyone guide me?


----------



## Shiena (11 mo ago)

..


----------



## Hazel lily harper (Sep 23, 2017)

John 48747 said:


> Hello, I am currently in my last year of highschool in Switzerland and am planning on studying medicine in University.
> I would like to already prepare myself for the medical program but am not sure of the right books to read.
> Could anyone guide me?


Hello there. Well in first year of medschool we studied anatomy, physiology and biochemistry but idk if it's the same in Switzerland. Tho I can tell you the books I studied for these subjects.


----------



## judhhjsusjyedfcb (4 mo ago)

Hi, I'm right now in my last year of highschool in Switzerland and am anticipating concentrating on medication in College.


----------

